# Wal-Mart Save....



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Picked this pitiful little CT guy up at wal-mart today. He's suffering from a bad case of finrot :-(. He flared at a pen I held up to him at the store which I found quite endearing. I've named him "Kappa" which means "water spirit" in japanese.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Now he's going into loving hands I love his little pouty face in the second picture!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

He'll be a beauty when you get him fixed up!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Aww poor guy. D:
His fins are gonna be beautiful when there grown in.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

awesome


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

His face is so adorable. X3 No wonder you took him home!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awwww poor little guy! I'm so glad you're giving him a nice new home.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Aw... Take good care of him >.<


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

He s cute! I am so glad you rescued him, one down, a whole lot to go!


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

He looks very pretty.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

That's so cool! I have two wal mart rescues . Someone put them in the cup together and left them in there. When I found them one of them had fin damage so bad he had less that a female :-(. Luckily he made it and now they are both on their way to recovery. BTW I just love that name! :-D


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Aw!! He looks like my CT, Findlay! Yay!

I wonder if our boys are brothers? Weeeiiird


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

so cute..


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

I think he'll be even more beautiful once his fin rot is cured. Very good rescue! I love his color.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He's doing much better this morning. I've got him in a QT tank with some AQ salt and oak leaf tannins. He's colored up and has built a nice bubble nest over night .


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Any new pics yet? How is he ?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

*Update*

What a little TLC will do....


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW His color really came through!! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

He looks so much happier in such a short time!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

He's so prettty!!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

that makes it all worth while! I'm glad for you and him


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is so cute X3 glad you found the little guy he will be cured in no time he is already healing up X]]


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

YAY! Good job on the save!!!! I can't believe how quickly he just settled in -- that's awesome!


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

hmm my guy hasnt made a bubble nest yet, does this mean hes unhappy  ?


----------

